# Best foundation for covering up large pores? :(



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

So I've recently run into a huuuge problem for me ;(

For years I've been using the Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse as my go-to foundation, because I *thought* it does a really good job. I guess it was okay, but not superb. It would melt in my face and settle around my pores... once I noticed this, I decided to switch to MMU because I read so many good things about it.

I've been using the Everday Minerals Intense Base foundation for a few months now, and just yesterday realized how much I AGAIN lied to myself. I WANTED to love it, I WANTED it to work.. but... again, it doesn't do the job as I need it to be done. The foundation settles around my pores and highlights them. I noticed this when I took a picture of myself... I could see my huge pores although I applied a primer, foundation and powder.

I finally have enough, and I am willing to cash out for a good foundation.

I have oily (not uber oily, but still) skin, some acne scars, redness and very large pores on my cheeks. They're not huge pits, but they're definitely big.

Can you please let me know you thoughts on a good foundation?

I was considering:

- Smashbox (as I really like their Photofinish primer)

- Benefit "Some kind of Gorgeous"

- MUFE

- Clinique (not the acne foundation; I read horror stories on that one)

- Dior... maybe

- MAC (never had anything MAC before)

I need something that doesn't cake and is lightweight... more or less. Price *almost* doesn't matter, I am willing to spend $40, or maybe even $50.

I am planning to go to Sephora and ask there but the problem is that theu are professionals, and know how to apply everything spot on.. so I'm scared they recommend me something, apply it to my face, I buy it.. come home... and it doesn't work for everyday use.

Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 30, 2011)

I use the Laura Mercier silk creme foundation. A little goes a long way with that stuff and it ends up looking great. It's $42. I liked MAC Studio Fix until it made me break out, but as far as coverage is concerned, it's great. It works for some people, just not for me, and it's $26.50 (i think?). I'm sure people on this forum will suggest less expensive stuff, but for me buying Laura Mercier was worth never having to deal with the hassle of a foundation search again. I found it to be pretty lightweight and it didn't cake at all. I also use the Smashbox Photo Finish Primer beforehand.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the oiliest skin imaginable, large pores and previous severe acne, and tried MUFE HD (didnt like the coverage and broke me out), MAC Select Foundation (good), Clinique (great for sensitive skin, but need more coverage)...and Revlon Colorstay, and I like Revlon Colorstay the best because it covers up all my scars and has great lasting power..makes my skin look flawless...a little too flawless I might add lol.  Covers up a face full of freckles..


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to hit up Sephora and Ulta today to look around, thank you for suggesting LM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> By now, honestly, I don't even care how much I pay. I just want a good end result!!

Sue, Revlon ColorStay? Really??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gotta check this out. I wonder if they have a shade suited for me, I'm very very fair (even in summer) and always have to use almost white foundation in order to not get that "mask" effect! Hearing about MUFE is a bummer, I thought people love that stuff. I guess it's not for everyone!

I was also thinking about Urban Decay... mmhhhh. Gosh, I hope I can find something that works for me


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 30, 2011)

Have you thought about trying mineral makeup?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2011)

You need to work on the pores first before worrying about foundation. Basically you need to either have a professional facial done or do one at home. By washing your face properly then applying a facial mask then "close" the pores with a toner that will held reduce the appearance of (but will not permanent reduce the size) then your foundation will go on better. A facial once a week should help.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need to work on the pores first before worrying about foundation. Basically you need to either have a professional facial done or do one at home. By washing your face properly then applying a facial mask then "close" the pores with a toner that will held reduce the appearance of (but will not permanent reduce the size) then your foundation will go on better. A facial once a week should help.



I already do all these things. I've had severe acne from ca age 11 to age 17. I would love to get a professional treatment done, but  I don't trust beauty salons that offer this as it can be dangerous if done wrong, and an appointment at a clinic can go into the range for $1000+... I supported myself for several years now, and there's not much money left at the end of the month ;(

What I'm trying to say is that I am aware of how to take care of my skin, I've done it for several years. It's just that by now I know that I will never have a flawless face, no matter how much I clean and tone it. It can look decent, but never perfect. I was just looking for advice on a better foundation.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you thought about trying mineral makeup?



I used MMU for a few months now (I do know how to use it... I didn't over apply it or anything) but it highlights my pores even more as it settles around them. I read a lot of people had the same problem. MMU is great, but not for me.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard that tends to happen to some people. I have really oily skin, so that was unfortunately the case for me too. Good luck on your search! A lot of people on this forum rave about Revlon Colorstay, so it's definitely worth a try. I'm just a slacker and I don't like returning stuff, so it's easier for me to try something out at Sephora than it is for me to try to color-match myself at a drugstore. One of my friends happened to rave about Laura Mercier, so I went and tried it and it's seriously the best one I've ever tried


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm... what about an HD powder as a base over your primer?


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I already do all these things. I've had severe acne from ca age 11 to age 17. I would love to get a professional treatment done, but  I don't trust beauty salons that offer this as it can be dangerous if done wrong, and an appointment at a clinic can go into the range for $1000+... I supported myself for several years now, and there's not much money left at the end of the month ;(
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that I am aware of how to take care of my skin, I've done it for several years. It's just that by now I know that I will never have a flawless face, no matter how much I clean and tone it. It can look decent, but never perfect. I was just looking for advice on a better foundation.


People that have never had severe acne don't really understand what we go through...it's rarely a case of not cleaning "properly" or not using the proper things, it's all about internal mechanisms in our body.   For most girls, it's hormonal/genetic, and I was on the birth control pill for 4 years since I was 17, and I had perfect skin while I was on it, however it was causing other problems so I had to go off it.  Now the acne has returned, huge cysts, and I'm on acne antibiotics which do help to kill the bacteria, but I still have breakouts.  I don't think it's worth it to get a facial especially if you're on a tight budget.  A facial cleans the "external", if you ever want your face to be perfect, you have to control the internal...which is much harder..........anywho....

Revlon Colorstay is definitely worth a shot.  A lot of people on the Acne.org message boards also use it, it's quite popular......Mineral make-up does have a tendency to have a "glowy" effect....while it is better for the skin, it just depends on what you're looking for in the finish and application.  I did use the Laura Mercier Mineral Foundation Powder for a year when I was younger...I thought it was amazing, never broke me out, however the color selection is limited, literally only 7 shades to choose from and it is not a matte finish.  Also just to add, don't think it's worth the $35.  You could probably find similar results with Bare Escentuals...I just don't like using powders for foundations anymore...I need more..


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CharmedImSure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People that have never had severe acne don't really understand what we go through...it's rarely a case of not cleaning "properly" or not using the proper things,


 And what makes you think that I don't understand where she's coming from?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have large pores on the sides of my nose and the best thing I found to reduce the appearance is to properly care for my skin including doing a facial with a mask at least once a week to draw out the oils and to help tighten up my pores. Unfortunately, as I stated above, nothing will ever permanently reduce the pore size.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...I did not even read your post, I was referring to what she was saying in her post about severe acne and cleaning your face to a certain extent.  



=

"What I'm trying to say is that I am aware of how to take care of my skin, I've done it for several years. It's just that by now I know that I will never have a flawless face, no matter how much I clean and tone it. It can look decent, but never perfect. I was just looking for advice on a better foundation."

I just sympathize and understand her frustration...I'm in the same place..er..


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just going to say I dont think UD has anything that will be good for this kind of skin concern. I have GINORMOUS pores on my nose and no urban product really caters to that


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me even when i know my pores are completely clean and cleared out and toned, they are STILL huge. So cleansing is def not the answer or the cure for me. Masks hardly even touch my pore size. At best it was Mario Badescu's silver powder that has worked for me... but even that's hit and miss. Some days it works pretty good , other days there's no difference. Mine's genetic, both parents, large pores. Clean all i want, they barely even tighten.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the same problem. ACNE + giant pores when i dont wear makeup.

here is everyday routine:

- exfoliate t-zone with anything that has salicylic acid

- toner with alpha hydroxic acid and alcohol - to minimize the look of pores

- moisturizer - kiss my face - 8% alpha hydroxic acid

- use a primer: either one of these lancome la base pro (3.9/5 on makeupalley), Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Base (3.8/5 on makeupalley)

- dewy foundation or tinted moisturizer - something moisturizing - because my oily skin gets even oilier when i use powder!!!

- after foundation  i use Clinique Pore Minimizer Instand Perfector - $18 - i believe.. it's very good - and you need just a little bit on your t-zone! it reduces pore size, redness, oiliness.

you can also wear it before foundation or alone.. it's slightly tinted.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Aug 1, 2011)

A water-based, oil-free foundation works best for hiding enlarged pores because the subtle finish they impart reduces the appearance of pores. But remember â€“ you should apply just a small amount of the foundation if you have enlarged pores, otherwise you can make them look even larger and more visible. Apply it with a makeup sponge or with your fingertips for more precise application.


----------



## aliana (Aug 1, 2011)

I have large pores on my cheeks and benefit porefessional makes them almost disappear! I was honestly surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I must have said this several times on this forum lol but I really was surprised). Can I post a link here to a blog with good pics of the effect here? It's not my blog, I found the photos through google and the photos demonstrate the effect very well.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly, I think a primer would be your best bet, as opposed to looking for a new foundation. Clarins Instant Smooth perfecting base, as well as Dr. Brandt's Pores No More pore refiner (which I think is more effective than both the Clinique &amp; Benefit versions, but it's all very YMMV), are the best I've found. If you're looking for medium-buildable coverage, I'd skip the Benefit. MUFE Mat Velvet+ might be an option, but it's a rather dry feeling foundation. Depending on what your skin is like in Winter, it might not be an all-year foundation. The Smashbox HD might also be an option.


----------



## Andi (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought BenefitÂ´s POREfessional primer after seeing EnkoreÂ´s demo on youtube. I think if you see what it does on his acne-scarred skin &amp; large pores (which a lot of ex acne-sufferers are left with even after their skin clears up) you can assume that it works equally well for most people.

 
I have large pores and a few small icepick acne scars on my skin, and if I want a truly flawless look I use this under my foundation. It doesnÂ´t mattify btw (but itÂ´s not supposed to), it just fills up the pores &amp; indentations to create a smooth surface.

In terms of foundations, I found that a truly long-lasting foundation looks best on me. Since my skin is so oily, 90% of liquid foundations disappear on my skin throughout the day, especially in the areas where IÂ´m oiliest &amp; have the large pores. So no matter how lovely a foundation looks good at first (and a lot of them that have that dewey look to them make pores look less noticeable), itÂ´s no good if it doesnÂ´t last all day. I love Estee Lauder Doublewear &amp; Shiseido SPF 42 foundations because they are so long-lasting. Revlon Colorstay gets great reviews also, and itÂ´s also a lot more affordable!


----------



## lulillan (Feb 16, 2012)

I know it's an old post but if someone search for this like me I can give you my answer for how I take care of my large pores. I have them everywhere but they are worst on my cheeks and nose. I have oily skin and had some acne in the past. Sometimes nowadays too but not all the time. 

I use Benefit Porefessional as a primer and that one is the best one I have tried for my pores. It doesn't make them disappear 100% but they do look so huge! Then I apply Lancome Teint ultra 24h foundation on top of it. It's longlasting and looks natural and feels great on the skin, doesn't clog pores. On top I use Bare minerals mineral veil just to make it last a little longer and to give a little bit more matte finish. This also helps a little in blurring the pores and fine lines although it's more temporary.

For skincare I use MD formulations and it has helped a bit with the pores and acne but once you have large pores I don't really think there is much to do about it really. I do use clay masque once a week and just after it my pores looks small but that is just for a short period of time. I have also tried the Peter Thomas Roth instant firmX and it works great on both fine lines and large pores. It smoothes the skin. But to use that every day would be time consuming and expensive.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 16, 2012)

One thing I've found that really helps with large pores is using a retinol cream cream at night. I use ROC deep wrinkle cream. I had never even thought of trying this before the nurse at the dermatologist recommended it.


----------



## zeeanaoi (Feb 23, 2012)

You can try the Bourjois Flower Perfection foundation. It's pretty thick, so it has a great coverage. If you use it with a primer, it gets lighter. That's the one i'm using right now, and it's pretty good. I have tried everything from Lancome to Chanel to all the foundations i read good reviews about, but i must say this is the best one for me. The formula in this one is also made for young skin, and has SPF 15 in it. Go to Sephora, get a sample, and try it out.


----------



## Mtzyjl (Feb 27, 2012)

I am 44 so I have fine lines..well maybe a few wrinkes, but I prefer to see them as fine lines. I also have big pores...no I have huge pores. I use a daily wash and toner, do facials, etc. as suggested below, but heredity just gives some of us large pores. I hate them and I am looking for anything that will make them look as small as possible too.

This is what I have found works the best for me so far. I use Oil of Olays Filling and Sealing Wrinkle Treatment.($19.00) I use this for the fine lines, but I also use it to help fill in my pores. This will last you a few months, and be sure you keep bending and squishing the tube once you think you have ran out, because you will be able to eek out a lot more than you realize. I then use Maybeline's Dream Liquid Mousse ($10.00) (the bottle with the pump, not the mousse in the jar), I know some of you may think "Maybelline? Really?", but it actually works great for me, and I have tried a lot of different brands.  I follow up with Makeup Forever's Microfinish HD Powder. This powder is amazing, it is ultra fine, like nothing else I have ever tried, and it is clear, so your skin tone does not matter. The powder is really the trick I think. It is 30.00 at Sephora. It will last you a few months. I use a nice fluffy power puff to apply it vs. a brush because it seems to work better that way for me and I loose less powder flying off into the air. Oh and do not put the powder on until you have put everything else on. Once the powder is on you cannot really apply blush on top of it, so the powder goes on last. Your face will look even better a couple of hours after you put all of this stuff on!! 

I often have people tell me how great my skin looks, and my aunt says she would never guess that I have big pores, but let me tell you they are huge!! I am always on the look out for anything new to try and make my makeup routine easier though, and to make my pores look microscopic.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 27, 2012)

My pores are pretty noticeable too most days so I'll put Benefit's POREfessional on my t-zone over my primer, then my foundation (Clinique's Even Better liquid foundation) and then finally my Too Faced's translucent poweder. My pores seriously look nonexistant!


----------



## Kimshi42 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think concealing pores is more a matter of technique rather than product. Try using a stippling brush and swirling the foundation into your skin.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 4, 2012)

I have a few questions for Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation or Tinted Moisturizer users.

I myself use the Silk Creme Foundation and I love it, except for the fact that sometimes I feel it makes my skin feel oily at times. Anyone else have a situation with this and how do you resolve it, or have you found something that gives the great coverage of Laura Mercier but reduces the oily finish?

Also has anyone traveled with a Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation tube before?  I just started using this products a few months ago and haven't traveled with it before and I am worried it might explode while on a plane, I am planning to fly all the way to Milan this summer for 5 weeks and want to know if I should re-pot it or bring an alternative foundation just in case it explodes.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Emaria (May 4, 2012)

I understand the issue about large pores. Mine are on the side of my nose. I simply take a powder puff, or a flocked sponge, dip it in a bit of powder, then press and roll. Gossmakeupartist on youtube does a video showing how to do it, I just can't find it at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also use a cream theater foundation when I just want that flawless skin. Mine is from graftobian and doesn't break me out and covers up all those annoying acne scars and dark marks. Oh, another way to fill them in is to take a cream foundation, tear a sponge in half, and use the uneven texture of the sponge to fill in those areas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Another trick from Goss XD
Hope I helped!


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

I find Skin79 BB cream  with ELF's HD powder makes my pores disappear. Truly awesome stuff. You pat the BB cream in the places where the pores are large and they go away.


----------



## Sylph3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Check out gossmakeupartist on youtube. He has great videos, but to the point, he has one on how to make your pores virtually disappear that is amazing. You might not even need to change foundation. Everyone else might know this trick but I didn't. I would just use a regular foundation brush to put mine on. BTW I use Estee Lauder Double Wear.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm also super happy with Benefit's Porefessional! LOVE that stuff. 

I've also been using Missha BB Cream for about a week now and I find it also to be quite effective at minimizing my pores. Might stick to this from now one as it also provides some coverage to even out my skin tone!


----------



## satojoko (Jun 13, 2012)

Technique does have a bug effect in the finish you'll get, for sure. Stippling on with a Sigma F82 works best for me. As does using the least amount of product possible. A good powder can also help. I agree regarding ELF's HD powder. It's powdered dimethicone &amp; a few other ingredients, unlike any other powder I have tried before. It blurs the appearance of pores a great deal. I apply a thin layer over top of my finishing powder. I use it just for the blurring effect it gives, not to set my makeup. I normally cannot use any silicone based products, including primer or foundation, but this powder doesn't bother my skin at all. Only $3 for a large jar. I've also found, to my surprise, that cream-type, wax based foundations work far better than others, especially liquids. At the moment I'm in love with my MAQ Pro foundation palette. Gorgeous gorgeous finish this foundation has. Stippled really well into the skin it looks like natural skin, but better. It also has excellent coverage. This used together with my finishing powder &amp; a light dusting of ELF's HD powder over it works really well. I personally disagree regarding primer. I hate what it does to my skin - breakout city - and what it does to my makeup. It doesn't reduce the look of my pores at all, either. This stuff is rubbish for me. And yes, I can testify to the fact that good retinol creams can really refine the texture of the skin a great deal, resulting in the pores looking significantly smaller. It also heals &amp; prevents new breakouts. Love the stuff. And as Zazi mentioned, masks also help me, as does daily exfoliation.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jun 17, 2012)

I use Porefessional by Benefit. It doesn't make them disappear, but it definitely makes a difference! I use it on my nose and chin (because apparently, my chin has giant pores) after I wash my face, it seems to help! I try not to pile on too much makeup on my nose, because that does seem to make it worse..


----------



## Aeone123 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also been using Missha BB Cream for about a week now and I find it also to be quite effective at minimizing my pores. Might stick to this from now one as it also provides some coverage to even out my skin tone!


 I've also been using Missha BB Cream since late Feb -- I absolutely love it!  It works well with my combination sensitive skin, and it does an awesome job of minimizing the appearance of my huge pores (nose + cheeks).


----------



## chelseap1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Try Estee Lauder Maximum coverage and use Bye Bye Pores from IT cosmetics, I have oily, acne-proned skin with pores, and this is amazing!


----------



## adewoyin (Jul 1, 2012)

It all depends on your skin color. I use Iman and Mac but I use foundation first


----------



## PDubA (Jul 2, 2012)

I love Estee Lauder's foundations.  If you go to any of their make-up counters you can get a 7 day sample to see how you like them before you buy.  

I have just recently started following up my foundation with Physican's Formula Mineral Wear Powder in Translucent color.  (I am SUPER fair skinned too).  It makes my skin look flawless!


----------



## Pixiedust (Jul 5, 2012)

Try Vincent Longo applied with sponge. Use a light touch. Let dry and then use very light powder finish. Touch up with rice powder tissues .


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jul 7, 2012)

I do not recommend foundation to cover up pores. 

Rather buy a pore refiner to matte your skin and hide the pores. 

and then put on foundation

I use Dr. Brandt Pore Refiner and L O V E IT


----------



## NoelAnn (Oct 11, 2012)

I have huge pores too on my nose especially.  I remember when i was in my 20s a lady got on the bus and she had all these little dots on her nose and i couldn't figure out how she got that way... .now i know.

i've tried mineral powder, gell, primers... major brands.

so after reading this forum i'm going to try revlon colorstay.  and the maybelline liquid moose....

there is one mineral type powder that did have some success and that was Lauren hutton.  which i will order more of.  but i find powder to look dry and i want my face to look dewy  i'm in my 40s. 

I have had great luck with Philosophy's perfect for every day use and also as a primer.  but money is very tight so i have to head to  the drug store for the first time in a while.

will let you know...S.


----------



## suenotto (Oct 11, 2012)

I concur with others, Benefit Professional and Dr Brandt Pore professional both seem to help. Try some samples from Sephora and see what you think before buying.


----------



## Karen L (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I've been looking for a good light weight foundation for years... I am 50 years and I started experiencing acne and large pores and oily skin in my late 20's.... I've been using very expensive products and everything made my face cakey and my pores looked even bigger.....  I found last year a great foundation, I was shocked it is a very light weight and it covers well and not cakey... it is AMERICAN BEAUTY and its cheap....


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 20, 2012)

Some cheap products work great!

To soften the look of large pores I start with an oil control product, I us super matte anti shine by professional cosmetics, apply foundation, set and then I take a matte powder eye shadow in nude, nude is not the name but a color that is slightly lighter than your skin tone, apply with a soft brush like a goat hair, over the apple area of the cheek and then with a powder puff or a clean piece of sponge very lightly wipe the product off the surface of the skin, the deep areas will still retain the color and create a highlighted effect so the depth will be less noticeable.

You could substitute the eye shadow for a pressed powder that is lighter than your skin tone, but be sure to keep it matte.

This works all the time for me.

Good luck let me know if you try it.


----------



## mellee (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find Skin79 BB cream  with ELF's HD powder makes my pores disappear. Truly awesome stuff. You pat the BB cream in the places where the pores are large and they go away.


I had a similar realization where I thought everything looked fine, using the same stuff forever, then suddenly noticed huge pores and terrible shine.  Porefessional didn't do anything, and primers didn't help.  Tried a bunch of stuff (including Colorstay) with no difference, and then Skin79 pink BB Cream worked for me, too.  LOVE it!  I've used it for about 3 weeks and ordered another to make sure I don't get surprised with a run-out!  It's only about $13.50 on Amazon, and gets here in about a week and a half.


----------



## babycow14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree about Revlon Colorstay. It is actually a very decent product for the price. I think you will have no problem finding a shade for you, as my problem with it is their shades tend to be too light. Another product I'm in love with (much more expensive but lasts forever) is Hourglass Immacualte Liquid Powder Foundation. This goes on nice and light and has great matifying qualities. I have skin that sounds very similar to yours and this is my favorite foundation. It is currently out of stock at Sephora due to a repackaging issue (they are fixing the pump on the bottle cause it doesn't work very well). It is supposed to be back in stores in December. Hope this helps!


----------



## babycow14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Also thanks for everyone's replies. I amcurious to try a couple of the other products mentioned on here!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got Clinique's Pore Refining Solutions Instant Perfecting foundation this week.  So far, I'm really liking it.  It applies smoothly without settling into my pores and does indeed seem to minimize them.  I'd say it gives medium coverage, but is buildable.


----------



## WillsMom (Feb 22, 2013)

It is with great interest that I read the responses to this question regarding a foundation that will not enhance visible pores.
Pore visibility comes for many reasons -- not always proper facial cleansing techniques.  Post menopausal woman have this issue as well.

Fair skinned, sensitive skinned people (not just women) generally have allergies to SO MANY products on the market.  To minimize the appearance of my fair, skinned, now visible pores, I use a home galvanic spa by NuSkin, but it is costly to do so. Unlike the asker, I have very dry skin but am also very fair. 
Hoping you find one that works and I will follow your post regularly for advice


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 23, 2013)

Estee Lauder's Doublewear Stay-In-Place makeup hands down is the best you will use for this particular issue. When I worked as a beauty advisor/makeup artist with Estee Lauder, this foundation was the best for this particular issue and most women would purchase it almost instantaneously because of the incredible results that followed.


----------



## lulillan (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes there are good ways to cover the pores in the morning with foundation or powder, with primers or whatever And it do look great in the morning! Sure! But when you have oily skin this just melts and in a few hours the pores are back and looks huge again.

I have now a different product that I use and that is a cream foundation. I found that this covers up the pores pretty good if you use a good brush and swirl and buff it in the pores (like the tutorial by Wayne Goss). This also has a very good coverage and it stays that way all day long. The only problem I have is the shine! But that can be taken care of with blotting papers etc.

I do not use any primer with this foundation because it doesn't work well with silicone primers.

The cream foundation I use is Kett and that is also from watching Gossmakeupartist on Youtube!


----------

